# It begins..



## Toothless (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Toothless (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 7, 2014)

Is it oven bound? 


Very nice looking board.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm curious about Asian companies.  Is flat out copying what your competitor does considered okay?
Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming 5
MSI  Z97-Gaming 5


----------



## Batou1986 (Dec 7, 2014)

Well z97x is  specific chipset and gaming is a popular buzzword so....


----------



## Toothless (Dec 7, 2014)

So due to things happening. My CPU came to my second family's house two hours after I boarded the train for home. I'll be expecting that sexy processor this week.


----------



## JTristam (Dec 7, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm curious about Asian companies.  Is flat out copying what your competitor does considered okay?
> Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming 5
> MSI  Z97-Gaming 5


Not just asian companies, chinese companies. They're from the same culture so it might have something to do with their culture? Maybe imitating one another is fine for them. Maybe that's how they work. Biostar is a perfect example.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 9, 2014)

OKAY GUYS. So first thing is first. PREPPING THE CASE.




Sideways picture ftw? Puush won't rotate it. qq

ANYWAY. Cleaned it out and plopped that sexy board in. Like my ASUS board: It's cutting it close.




Phone quality is so dumb.

Next! Putting in the stuff!




Plugged in and whatnot. Zip-ties are amazing. The two fans at the bottom 1. Draw in air for the GPU. 2. Blow on the heatsink on the board. NB I believe.

What fun is there to building if there isn't blood?





NOW WE WAIT FOR THE FINISHING TOUCH: *THE PROCESSOR*.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 10, 2014)

AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YESSSSS


----------



## Nordic (Dec 10, 2014)

Are you going to bake the heatsink first?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 10, 2014)

james888 said:


> Are you going to bake the heatsink first?


Oven is in use sadly.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 10, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Oven is in use sadly.


put the CPU in the toaster it will improve performance by 200%


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2014)

Same case that I have Breslau in--does a good job!


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Dec 10, 2014)

Cue the porno music!  

On a side note, it seems like EVERY mobo company and their grandma are doing black/red boards now. I prefer Giga's old gaming boards myself, but then again, I am a black/green whore. At least it was different though.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 10, 2014)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Cue the porno music!
> 
> On a side note, it seems like EVERY mobo company and their grandma are doing black/red boards now. I prefer Giga's old gaming boards myself, but then again, I am a black/green whore. At least it was different though.


I'm on the black/red/blue train.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 10, 2014)

Awesome build..............is that a raidmax  psu?   Not familar with them....very nice hardware to risk.  I guess all can fail though, Just had an Antec pop on me.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 10, 2014)

ensabrenoir said:


> Awesome build..............is that a raidmax  psu?   Not familar with them....very nice hardware to risk.  I guess all can fail though, Just had an Antec pop on me.


I'm looking to have a buddy that owes me money get the XFX PSU that was suggested in another thread.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 10, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> I'm looking to have a buddy that owes me money get the XFX PSU that was suggested in another thread.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 10, 2014)

QUESTION THAT NEEDS AN ANSWER URGENTLY.

Do I put Windows on my 500GB or my 1TB? I'm thinking my 500GB so my games and docs get loaded onto the 1TB,


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 11, 2014)

whatever drive is fastest
i would keep the os on the smaller drive incase you need todo a full drive image


----------



## Toothless (Dec 11, 2014)

Now I tear my room apart to find my SD card reader.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 11, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Now I tear my room apart to find my SD card reader.


mine disappeared into the ether ages ago


----------



## Toothless (Dec 11, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> mine disappeared into the ether ages ago


I took mine out and lost it. Good job me.

Also I'm halfway through the install and two trees fell due to wind. Ooohhh dear.


----------



## Jborg (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice board! 

I want it now to match my 970 g1 gaming!


----------



## dhdude (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice hardware man!


----------



## Toothless (Dec 11, 2014)

Not sure if this is normal on the stock cooler but I'm hitting 76c easily while updating and putting stuff on.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 11, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Not sure if this is normal on the stock cooler but I'm hitting 76c easily while updating and putting stuff on.


check the voltages 
a bit warm but depends on what you are doing the stock cooler is poo


----------



## Toothless (Dec 11, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> check the voltages
> a bit warm but depends on what you are doing the stock cooler is poo


Ramps up to 1.45v. I'm sure that's not normal.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 11, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Ramps up to 1.45v. I'm sure that's not normal.


uu yea fix that ... should't be more then 1.150 at stock 1.45 is way over red line 
abort installation immediately and fix it 
make sure any auto-overclocking is disable and set the vcore/mutli to manual


----------



## Toothless (Dec 11, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> uu yea fix that ... should't be more then 1.150 at stock 1.45 is way over red line
> abort installation immediately and fix it
> make sure any auto-overclocking is disable and set the vcore/mutli to manual


PM'd you.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks to @OneMoar coming to my rescue again, I'm not hitting 95c on Google Chrome. Bumped the VCore down to 1.15v from 1.45v and we'll see how it runs. If it's not stable then I'll bump it up just ever so slightly.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 11, 2014)

the question still remains why the board was setting 1.45V on auto
@cadaveca


----------



## Toothless (Dec 11, 2014)

1.16v is the sweet spot. No crashes as of yet and updates are getting done!


----------



## Naito (Dec 11, 2014)

Did you "Load Optimized Defaults" once it was all together? 1.45V is definitely too high for an auto setting.

No pics of the final setup?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 11, 2014)

Naito said:


> Did you "Load Optimized Defaults" once it was all together? 1.45V is definitely too high for an auto setting.
> 
> No pics of the final setup?


Hang on. I'm getting there.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 11, 2014)

congrats on the new build.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you all who have dealt with me while I've been a member for this forum. From melting laptop power bricks to baking heatsinks. This is my first Intel-based desktop and oh my god I love it.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 11, 2014)

Any reason for having the back two fans blow in?  Ordinarily these are exhaust.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 11, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Any reason for having the back two fans blow in?  Ordinarily these are exhaust.


its best not to ask ... I made that mistake .. .


----------



## Toothless (Dec 11, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Any reason for having the back two fans blow in?  Ordinarily these are exhaust.


Intake for the GPU and onto the southbridge.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 11, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Intake for the GPU and onto the southbridge.


its most likely hurting temps
all you need in that case is two intake on the front  and one rear exaust


----------



## Naito (Dec 11, 2014)

Now that's a nice rig. 



t_ski said:


> Any reason for having the back two fans blow in? Ordinarily these are exhaust.





Lightbulbie said:


> Intake for the GPU and onto the southbridge.



It's not completely illogical. The front of that case seems it would extremely restrict airflow not only because of its closed up front, but also the drive bay. Unfortunately he can't just place a 5.25" drive bay fan mount (again because of the closed nature of the front), best bet would be maybe take a Dremel to the side of a case, cut a fan hole or two, get some fan grilles, perhaps some silicon washers, and have that as an intake, and rotate rear fan for exhaust.

EDIT: Could even plan it as such that a magnetic Demci filter would cover the fans. If want to keep noise to a minimum, maybe cut a hole to mount a 120/140mm intake fan on bottom using a similar method.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 11, 2014)

Or I could just start cutting holes for 120mm fans into the side panel and mount fans onto that. Another hole at the top between the disk drive bays and PSU. enough space for a fan there.


----------



## Naito (Dec 11, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Or I could just start cutting holes for 120mm fans into the side panel and mount fans onto that. Another hole at the top between the disk drive bays and PSU. enough space for a fan there.





Naito said:


> ...best bet would be maybe take a Dremel to the side of a case...



As suggested.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 11, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Or I could just start cutting holes


Just go buy a NZXT Source 210 Elite (look for sales)


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 11, 2014)

Lightbulbie + dremel ... 
THIS WILL NOT END WELL


----------



## Toothless (Dec 11, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> Lightbulbie + dremel ...
> THIS WILL NOT END WELL


Amazingly enough, I know how to use power tools. Table saws are pretty fun to use.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 11, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Amazingly enough, I know how to use power tools. Table saws are pretty fun to use.


O god ,,, somebody call the ER and get a cooler with some ice to put the disconnected parts in...


----------



## Naito (Dec 11, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Amazingly enough, I know how to use power tools. Table saws are pretty fun to use.



When Lightbulbie attempts a case mod using a saw... 






Yeah, I may have spent a little too much time composing that image.


----------



## Vario (Dec 12, 2014)

Naito said:


> Did you "Load Optimized Defaults" once it was all together? 1.45V is definitely too high for an auto setting.
> 
> No pics of the final setup?


@Lightbulbie What is the VID for stock speed full load on your i7?



Lightbulbie said:


> This is my first Intel-based desktop and oh my god I love it.



Welcome to the Evil Intel Fan Boy Intel Owner's Club.  Now you see why we aren't trolling when we say its way better?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 12, 2014)

Oi. Sorry if can't reply due to the fact that I was kicked off the network for a week. Unless I can get $20 or an Xfinity Wifi login, I'm kinda stuck.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 13, 2014)

Okay. So everything turns on and stuff. Well sometimes games just crash and sometimes the desktop locks up and freezes. Voltage is at 1.17v. Any suggestions?


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 13, 2014)

go though the bios and write down all the voltages and settings


----------



## Toothless (Dec 13, 2014)

Will clear pictures work?


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 13, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Will clear pictures work?


Yea


----------



## Toothless (Dec 13, 2014)

So my phone is being dumb,  and I'm going to send the pictures to a friend for them to upload here.


----------



## Shugotenshii (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Shugotenshii (Dec 13, 2014)

That is all I got from him so far... there was supposed to be more but he is having issues sending them.


----------



## Naito (Dec 13, 2014)

First release BIOS (F3) dated as April 25th. Devil's Canyon released June 2nd. Gigabyte states BIOS version F5 was first to support 4790K. Update BIOS then select "Load Optimized Defaults" or similar option.


----------



## bobodori (Dec 13, 2014)

Nice build.Just a suggestion for the freezes and crashes,run memtest,the bootable version.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 13, 2014)

Give the Ring/LCC voltage a slight bump see if that stabilizes it try like +0.050v
Really need to see the voltages tab


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 13, 2014)

Naito said:


> First release BIOS (F3) dated as April 25th. Devil's Canyon released June 2nd. Gigabyte states BIOS version F5 was first to support 4790K. Update BIOS then select "Load Optimized Defaults" or similar option.


^this
@Lightbulbie , IMHO, when you first setup a system, run everything at stock until you are sure that everything is stable.  Then you can mess with it.  Temps in the 70's on a stock cooled i5 is not a problem.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 13, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> ^this
> @Lightbulbie , IMHO, when you first setup a system, run everything at stock until you are sure that everything is stable.  Then you can mess with it.  Temps in the 70's on a stock cooled i5 is not a problem.


that is stock
4790k comes out of the box a t 4Ghz/4.5/4.3
@Lightbulbie
I suspect it may not be getting enough voltage under turbo
bump it to 1.190


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 13, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> that is stock
> 4790k comes out of the box a t 4Ghz/4.5/4.3
> @Lightbulbie
> I suspect it may not be getting enough voltage under turbo
> bump it to 1.190


How can you call messing with the voltage "stock?"


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 13, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> How can you call messing with the voltage "stock?"


because for some reason the board was setting the vcore to 1.45V
I had him drop it to 1.170 because thats the stock Voltage for some 4790's 
tho his chip may need more


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 13, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> for some reason the board was setting the vcore to 1.45V


He needs to update that BIOS and then see what happens.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 13, 2014)

@Lightbulbie and @Shugotenshii

If you stick a thumb drive in the I/O USB port and press F12 while in the bios, it will take a screenshot.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Dec 13, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Do I put Windows on my 500GB or my 1TB? I'm thinking my 500GB so my games and docs get loaded onto the 1TB,





OneMoar said:


> whatever drive is fastest


I would do otherwise... But I believe the actual difference is minimal, even if you consider a 2:1 ratio.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 13, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> He needs to update that BIOS and then see what happens.


I already tould him todo that


----------



## Toothless (Dec 13, 2014)

Okay. I'm going to sound dumb. I've flashed bios' before but I forgot how to. I remember new bios on USB drive. That's about it. 

Never mind.  I got it.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 13, 2014)

Okay so now the voltage goes from 0.722v to 1.249v. BIOS is F5 and ima see if it'll lock up again.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 13, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Okay so now the voltage goes from 0.722v to 1.249v. BIOS is F5 and ima see if it'll lock up again.


better still bit excessive ... way to much for the stock cooler to handle in either case


----------



## Toothless (Dec 13, 2014)

Now the lock ups are worse. It's like a BSOD but without the blue screen.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 13, 2014)

@OneMoar is a knight in shining PCB armor, just saying.

So I gotta find me a Hyper 212 cooler to run my 4790k normally. Time for saving pennies.


----------



## Ruyki (Dec 13, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> @OneMoar is a knight in shining PCB armor, just saying.
> 
> So I gotta find me a Hyper 212 cooler to run my 4790k normally. Time for saving pennies.



A 4790k should be able to run without crashing using the stock cooler. There could be something else wrong.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Dec 13, 2014)

Ruyki said:


> A 4790k should be able to run without crashing using the stock cooler.


I'd suggest to disable fan speed control as well. My fan went from 900-1200rpm to 2400+rpm.

Now my processor keeps at 42-45°C, and my ambient temperature is quite uncomfortable on summer 28°C+.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 13, 2014)

temps where not the issue for some reason his board had the voltages all wrong
I am thinking the boards most likely defective


----------



## Naito (Dec 13, 2014)

Sorry to hear that you're still having issues with the system. Things to try or look at:

•Check Event Viewer and other logs. Something may have been recorded.
• Was the socket damaged during CPU installation?
• Have you set known memory timings? Try setting an XMP profile. Use Memtest to diagnose further.
•Check driver installations.
•Cable installation? 8 pin to board?
•Go through process of elimination with the hardware (if you can) and see if you can narrow down fault. Maybe try CPU in someone else's system.
•Google to see if someone has had similar trouble.
•Use something like HWiNFO to get a snapshot of a variety of sensors. It may tell you something.

These are in no particular order and you may have already tried most of them. There may be more you could look at if you haven't already, but I can't get brain into gear to list them all.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 14, 2014)

Once I get my network connection back, then I'll be able to finish drivers and updates.  I'm kinda stuck here for the moment.


----------



## Vario (Dec 15, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> temps where not the issue for some reason his board had the voltages all wrong
> I am thinking the boards most likely defective



Where did you buy the motherboard from? I would return it if you can.  Before you do this I would recommend the following:

1. Bench testing it outside of the case to manually check each component.
2. Verify the EPS 8 Pin PSU cable fully snug.
3. Verify the ATX 24 Pin PSU cable fully snug.
4. Switch to a single ram stick and try it in each of the different slots.
5. Remove the 660 and use the onboard video.
basically get it down to as minimal a platform as you can to eliminate any weird issues.
6. use a magnifying glass to peak into socket and make sure the pins are okay
7. look at the bottom of the cpu to make sure the contacts are okay.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 15, 2014)

Everything was checked before installation and anything used prior to the i7 was known to work.  Everything is now stable solid besides the lack of updates and installations.


----------



## Naito (Dec 16, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Everything is now stable solid besides the lack of updates and installations.



What was the issue?


----------



## Vario (Dec 16, 2014)

Naito said:


> What was the issue?


@Lightbulbie What are your volts now?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 16, 2014)

Vario said:


> @Lightbulbie What are your volts now?


0.731 to 1.091.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 16, 2014)

Naito said:


> What was the issue?


Voltage settings being waaayyyy off.


----------



## Naito (Dec 16, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Voltage settings being waaayyyy off.



Maybe let Gigabyte know since BIOS defaults were setting it so high.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 16, 2014)

I'll call them up tomorrow and let the support guys know.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 16, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> I'll call them up tomorrow and let the support guys know.


ID just pm the gigabyte rep ..


----------



## Toothless (Dec 16, 2014)

ALSO what is the best cooler for an 4790k at or close to $60?


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 16, 2014)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835856002
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835856003
the Lucifer will do better with two fans installed
the neptwin is smaller and more compact
performance out of the box should be nearly identical


----------



## Toothless (Dec 16, 2014)

Neptwin has blue LEDs?! I pick that one. Plus remember that my case is kinda small.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 16, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Neptwin has blue LEDs?! I pick that one. Plus remember that my case is kinda small.


id go with the Lucifer it will be tight but it will fit better performance down the road and all that jaz
you gotta pull the board anyway to install it so


----------



## Naito (Dec 16, 2014)

Glad to hear it's all working then. Now you can start enjoying the damn thing.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 16, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> id go with the Lucifer it will be tight but it will fit better performance down the road and all that jaz
> you gotta pull the board anyway to install it so


You think the case will really fit that?


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 16, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> You think the case will really fit that?


you could measure it


----------



## t_ski (Dec 16, 2014)

Don't forget sneekypeet has some awesome deals in the FS forums here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/peets-rock-bottom-deals.136261/

Gently used/review items.  Stuff always looks and works like brand new.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 16, 2014)

Well since I can't get anything on my behalf, I'd rather not use someone else's card for my use. Maybe next time!

Anyway, @OneMoar what fans do you recommend for that Lucifer? (I like blue and black)


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 16, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Well since I can't get anything on my behalf, I'd rather not use someone else's card for my use. Maybe next time!
> 
> Anyway, @OneMoar what fans do you recommend for that Lucifer? (I like blue and black)


pff color doesn't matter
get some nocuta's


----------



## Toothless (Dec 19, 2014)

Now I just tried a little of BF3, and my FPS doubled over from my last CPU. The more games I test out, the more I'm loving Intel.

(Fun fact, we know an guy who works at Intel who is like, the top of the top in the board members. I wonder if there is a 6k series in his rig.)


----------



## Toothless (Dec 23, 2014)

UUUUUUPPPPPDDDDDDAAAAAATTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 23, 2014)

Not bad. That thing is massive though


----------



## Toothless (Dec 23, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Not bad. That thing is massive though


It really is. I pulled it out of the box and couldn't stop laughing for a good ten minutes. I'm happy that I can close my case up.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 23, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> It really is. I pulled it out of the box and couldn't stop laughing for a good ten minutes. I'm happy that I can close my case up.


told you it would fit
lose that stupid 80mm fan tho its fugly


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 23, 2014)

I would be more concerned about the noise level from the 80, unless it's a Vantec Stealth (which has good airflow and is quiet).  With a 120 or 140 (although it looks like your case only takes a 120) in there, you'll move alot more hot air out of the case with less noise.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 23, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> told you it would fit
> lose that stupid 80mm fan tho its fugly





rtwjunkie said:


> I would be more concerned about the noise level from the 80, unless it's a Vantec Stealth (which has good airflow and is quiet).  With a 120 or 140 (although it looks like your case only takes a 120) in there, you'll move alot more hot air out of the case with less noise.


I took the fan out. Seemed to be blocking airflow out of the case. Also @OneMoar we need to tweak my clocks soon.


----------

